# Removing rear bumper reflectors



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

Guys,
I have got a little mod in mind, but I need to remove the two rear red reflective pieces from the rear bumper assembly. I think there is a tiny screw holding it in, but I can't seem to get to it. Anyone removed these or have any ideas how to access this screw without removing the entire bumper assembly.
Thanks,


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Brett,

The reflector is held by one screw and it is directly behind the reflector in the middle. I'm afraid you have to take the bumper off to get to it. There is no other way.


----------



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

In one simple work *BUGGER !!!*


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Brett, bugger of a job indeed 

Here have a look at the exact position of the screw holding that reflector and the space behind it (which seems deep enough)





Series II owners with round reflectors, here is your set-up



Hope this helps.


----------



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks mate. I guess I will sit down on the weekend and put a few hours into this 'little' mod. I have checked out the removal guide on the manual, but do you have any tips for a first timer.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

No worries Brett, plenty of coffee and patience is all that you need.

It's not hard to remove the bumper at all, screws and clips all there is to worry about.

I have seen the guys do it when they fitted my towbar. Start from behind the mudflaps and work your way to the middle.

Don't forget to disconnet the rear fog light before you pull the bumper off


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

I removed my bumper cover to install a hidden-hitch. Not hard at all!


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*2 Questions*

Perhaps X-T guy or Jalal can answer these :

1. is the round reflector screw holding the bumper in any way (i.e. is it simply screwed to the covering of the bumper or to the bumper itself) ??

2. Roughly how much room (is it inches or as small as mm?) is behind the reflector ?? do you think there's enough room there to eliminate the reflector and replace it with a round back up light ??

Appreciate some feed back as I've been looking for some low-level light back there. Have been looking at the back up lights from some Pontiac products and it seem like they would fit the opening....not sure about what's behind there from a room perspective........

Cheers = Roger

X-Tguy - check for a PM which I just sent to you.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Roger,

The reflector screw is not holding the bumper in any way, it is just holding the reflector itself to the bumper.

I'd say it about 3cm deep and it depends on te type of light you wanna get. Check Hella, they have a very good selection of lights and LEDs.

One thing am not sure about is the legallity, as I thought the by law every car should have a reflector at the back and the top section of our tail-lights is not a reflector type.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Legality ?*

Thanks, Jalal for the info.

Never gave a thought to the "legality" of the reflector :wtf: will have to look into that before I get too carried away :crazy: 

Cheers


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

It makes sense Roger in terms of safety. Imagine having the car parked on the street at night with no reflectors at the back, the next thing you know is some other driver parked right on top of it LOL


----------



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah, considered the legalities of removing the rear reflectors, but I believe the stick-on type will surfice. I have been speaking with the Australian regulators, the dreaded 'roads and traffic authority' about this issue and they are going to get back to me next week.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes Brett, if you put another set of stick-on type reflectors on the bumper, I think you would be OK. Still, it is good to check that and get the confirmed response from the RTA.


----------

